# Have you been Boo'd yet?



## Dina (Oct 8, 2007)

Does anyone carry on the neighbor/friend Halloween Boo'd chain?  Last year this month, we got some cool Halloween treats put on our front door with a "You've Been Boo'd" sign asking we pass the sign along to three neighbors and deliver a treat bag for each of them.  We got one again Saturday.  Kinda makes you feel that you're being a good neighbor/friend.  This year I have more time to continue the chain and working on putting together some treat bags for my neighbors.  Cool idea I think.  Has anyone received this lately?


----------



## keltin (Oct 8, 2007)

Dina said:


> Does anyone carry on the neighbor/friend Halloween Boo'd chain? Last year this month, we got some cool Halloween treats put on our front door with a "You've Been Boo'd" sign asking we pass the sign along to three neighbors and deliver a treat bag for each of them. We got one again Saturday. Kinda makes you feel that you're being a good neighbor/friend. This year I have more time to continue the chain and working on putting together some treat bags for my neighbors. Cool idea I think. Has anyone received this lately?


 
Never heard of this, but dang it is cool. Gonna try it!



BOO!


----------



## Dina (Oct 8, 2007)

Keltin,
I'll send you the message via PM that should read on the note you leave with your treat.  Have fun with it!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 8, 2007)

Dina said:


> Does anyone carry on the neighbor/friend Halloween Boo'd chain? Last year this month, we got some cool Halloween treats put on our front door with a "You've Been Boo'd" sign asking we pass the sign along to three neighbors and deliver a treat bag for each of them. We got one again Saturday. Kinda makes you feel that you're being a good neighbor/friend. This year I have more time to continue the chain and working on putting together some treat bags for my neighbors. Cool idea I think. Has anyone received this lately?


Is it something other than candy?I bet it is.How fun never heard of it before.I did once do an easter bag for a girlfriend that was single but not rich and once told me she loved asparagus but could not afford it so I made up a bag of asparagus and other goodies and hung it on her door.She figured out it was me but was so thrilled about her easter bag.I think it was more fun for me than it was for her as I loved looking for fun little things she might appreciate.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 8, 2007)

Dina said:


> Keltin,
> I'll send you the message via PM that should read on the note you leave with your treat. Have fun with it!


Send me also a PM. Please?


----------



## Katie H (Oct 8, 2007)

Never heard of this, but it sounds like loads of fun.  Hope everyone who participates has a great time.


----------



## Dina (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll post it on here for everyone first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mel! (Oct 9, 2007)

It certainly is a cool idea Dina. But I am not sure what would happen if I initiated that tradition, in my  neighbourhood. When we first moved here, my neighbour used to give us muffins and cookies etc. I returned the favours by giving her some home made pickles and anti pasta. After a couple of exchanges she asked me to not give her anymore. I felt quite rejected, especially since I am proud of my cooking.
I just give the neighbourhood kids treats at Halloween. 
When one comes my way at Halloween, I give her/him a treat, from my treat bag. 

Mel


----------



## Dina (Oct 9, 2007)

Mel,
Maybe you can begin chosing other neighbor to give your goodies to. I'm sure other neighbors will be appreciative; I know I would.

This Halloween treat exchange began with a goodie bag sold at various stores (ie Target and other halloween stores). On the bag it reads a little riddle You've Been BOOED - Halloween Gift Craft Project and how to exchange the goodies with friends and neighbors. It's sort of "The Secret Elf" gift exchange during Christmas.
1. On a sheet of card stock type or hand write "We've Been Boo'd!" on one side with some halloween clipart or your own drawing.
2. On the other side of the card stock write:

*You've Been Boo'd*

*Enjoy your treat!*
*Place the Boo sign on your front door.*
*Within 4 days, make 3 copies of this note and make 3 treat bags.*
*Secretly deliver to 3 neighbors/friends who do not have a BOO sign on their door.*
*Keep an eye on nearby front doors to see how far and fast it spreads by Halloween!!!*

Remember not to include any parishable items as your neighbors might not get to your treat right away. Things I've received and given are: candle holders, halloween tip towels, pencils, all in a trick-or-treating plastic pumpkin. You don't necessarily have to use a bag. Make sure to include the card stock note with your treat. Have fun and let us know how this treat exchange goes in your neighborhood!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea.  I sure wish my neighborhood was the friendly type but, sigh... it's not.


----------



## NAchef (Oct 10, 2007)

I had the kids do this a week ago, it was pretty fun watching them run after setting it on the porch.

Of course my daughter has to tell them later that it was her. Girls can never keep their mouths shut! haha


----------



## Dina (Oct 10, 2007)

My little one was out there with me delivering the gifts and had fun with it.  He'd run after setting it on the front door steps.  We're going to take a drive to see how many homes have been booed so far.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 10, 2007)

This is really a neat idea Dina!  We can't afford to do it for Halloween, but maybe by Christmas we could do something similar.  Thanks!

Barbara


----------



## jabbur (Oct 10, 2007)

Our area calls it "ghosting" and we have signs to put on your door so no gets double.  Your mission (should you choose to accept it) is to "ghost" others who haven't been "ghosted" yet.  It really spreads the goodwill all over without spending a lot of money.  I've received holiday napkins, candles, clings, flashlights you name it.  When it is my turn I go to Dollar Tree or Factory Card Outlet who have inexpensive things for all the holidays.  I try to spend around $5-6 on each house.  It's fun to see what people will give!


----------



## Dina (Oct 10, 2007)

Cool jabbur! We keep a sign on our door when we've been booed so we don't get doubles again. I've only seen about 3 signs up today. Hopefully, more neighbors will get into this.
Barbara,
I would like to get this started for Christmas. I think it would be a nicer idea for the holidays. What do you suggest for the sign to read?  How about "You've Been Snowed On!"?  (although it doesn't snow down here...lol).


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 10, 2007)

No names are coming to me yet, Dina, but I will give it some thought!  I guess one of the biggest considerations for the Christmas one is if all your neighbors celebrate Christmas.  I know ours do, so we can include Christmas in the name.  Otherwise a name with "holiday" or "winter" would work.  

Barbara


----------



## elaine l (Oct 10, 2007)

We did this at school one year.  It was a lot of fun.  Once you were booed you hung a pictured of the ghost (included in your treats) on your classroom door.


----------



## Dina (Oct 10, 2007)

That's cool to do this in schools too Elaine.

Right about various celebrations Barb.  I would give the treats to someone I know celebrates Christmas.  Let's keep brainstorming.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 10, 2007)

The sign could be shaped like a Christmas tree and could say something like "You've been decorated!"  LOL

 Barbara


----------



## jabbur (Oct 11, 2007)

Our neighborhood does it at Christmas too but we call it elfing as in YOU"VE BEEN ELFED! with a picture of one of Santa's helpers.  Same rules apply.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 11, 2007)

That's cute jabbur!

Barbara


----------



## jabbur (Oct 11, 2007)

I guess you could even do it at Easter/spring and could you say you've been egged?


----------



## Dina (Oct 11, 2007)

Cool title Jabbur.  I'll keep that one in mind.


----------



## Constance (Oct 11, 2007)

There are only two other houses on our lane...my daughter and her family, and a little old lady. I'm sure the old lady would love a treat bag, but I don't think she'd be able pass it on. Still, I think it's a cute idea.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 11, 2007)

NAchef said:


> I had the kids do this a week ago, it was pretty fun watching them run after setting it on the porch.
> 
> Of course my daughter has to tell them later that it was her. Girls can never keep their mouths shut! haha



Yup i remember doing this but it was for Christmas instead. One time i was running as fast as i could and my dad threw the car door open a lil to late and  i nailed the door right in me hip. 

I haven't tried the Boo thing yet but it sounds cool. I dont know how fun it would be to do it by your self though.


----------

